# yamaha 25 hp outboard



## jgossman (Jul 25, 2011)

I currently own a 2003 yamaha 4 stroke 25hp this has been the most reliable engine i have had. took out the boat did great 2 days later went to start the engine and wouldnt run. put it in neutral and gave it gas would run but staled out eventually. i have to think i have a fuel problem. these i believe have and pump on them but first i am going to put fresh gas in the spark plug hole to see if its gas or not. i do regular oil changes and maintenence so i know it should not be the plug. i did not winterize it last winter but have been running it for months since with no problems. any better ideas?


----------



## jrrdw (Jun 26, 2010)

Check the fuel and air filter. If this engine has bowl type carburetor drain the bowl. Water bubbles can form from condensation and stop the gas from getting through.


----------

